# My first photo contest



## George Farmer (25 Aug 2009)

I entered my first ever photography contest last weekend, as part of my local village show.  Entrants were from my village and the surrounding areas.

I was shocked to place 1st in six of eleven categories, with one 2nd place and two 3rd.

The competition was pretty tough with some amazing work. As a first-time entrant I think I may have upset a few including a previous winner who â€˜shoots film onlyâ€™, judging by some comments I overheardâ€¦

I didnâ€™t rank at all in the â€˜Gardensâ€™ or â€˜Architectureâ€™ categories.  Maybe next yearâ€¦

The Woollard Cup is awarded to the entrant with the most points, which was me!  

Me and my trophy, to be engraved with my name and year.





*And the entries - *

Action â€“ 2nd place




B&W landscape â€“ 1st place




B&W portrait â€“ 1st place




B&W portrait â€“ 3rd place




Flora and fauna â€“ 2nd place




Childâ€™s portrait â€“ 1st place




Local landscape â€“ 1st place




Skies â€“ 1st place




Travel â€“ 1st place




Village life â€“ 3rd place


----------



## Joecoral (25 Aug 2009)

Wow, George! Your photography really has come on leaps and bounds, there are some absolutely amazing shots in there, it's no wonder you won so many first places!
Congrats mate


----------



## Superman (25 Aug 2009)

They are cracking photos.
For some strange reason, I prefer the photo from your "travels". I prefer to see things that are not everyday occurances.

Good job and well done.


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Aug 2009)

BOOM! they are fantastic pal, truly wonderful. The action shot and the elderly lady are my favorites, great stuff


----------



## ulster exile (25 Aug 2009)

Wow.  They are all impressive photos.  Congratulations   I too like "travels"


----------



## JamesC (25 Aug 2009)

Nice one. Bet you are well chuffed.

James


----------



## Nick16 (25 Aug 2009)

love the travel shot

is that in afghanistan?


----------



## Nick16 (25 Aug 2009)

love the travel shot

is that in afghanistan?


----------



## George Farmer (25 Aug 2009)

Thanks, all!

Yes, the travel category was shot in Afghanistan.  About this time last year, actually.


----------



## rawr (25 Aug 2009)

Wow, this is amazing stuff! My favourites are the action and travel shots.


----------



## John Starkey (25 Aug 2009)

Wow George those are very nice pics,
I love the bw shots,the one of Florence looks like a silhouette,
john.


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 Aug 2009)

congrats on the placings george and great photos.  glad you got one up on the stuffy buggers that usually win


----------



## zig (26 Aug 2009)

Lovely pictures George well done  

I like "local landscape" and "village life"


----------



## TDI-line (26 Aug 2009)

Brilliant George, and excellent that the newb took them to the cleaners.     Class.


----------



## George Farmer (26 Aug 2009)

Thanks, guys!

I have to admit to feeling a little proud of myself for winning, especially as a first time entrant.

When I get time I'll post the photos that didn't rank.  I prefer some of them to these.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (26 Aug 2009)

I did post on this thread yesterday.But its not here.

Well done mate. fair play for getting out and having ago and doing really well.

I really like the action shot, great colors mate. I love the army picture too, anything with a military content grabs me.

Well done, thanks for inspiring us to get out and doit   

Cheers.


----------



## Dave Spencer (26 Aug 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> As a first-time entrant I think I may have upset a few including a previous winner who â€˜shoots film onlyâ€™, judging by some comments I overheardâ€¦



Nice one squire!

I can`t get over the snobbery of some people who still desperately hang on to shooting film. Don`t they know that an awful lot of digital people have converted over from film? Personally, I would never go back to film again, having spent several years working with Ilford FP4 and Kodak Ektachrome. The quality of film and slide is undeniable, but the lack of feedback from the camera, and need for a dark room for post processing....uuuugggghhhh!!!

I would love the opportunity to carry out a little photojournalism in somewhere like Afghanistan. I am starting a little personal project over in Toxteth, which is the nearest thing we have to Helmand Province.  


Hands up those who thought this image was B and W?


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Aug 2009)

Awsome stuff George and congrats on winning the competition on your first entry hahaha now all you have to do to pee off the entire village is get 11 1st next year


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Aug 2009)

Fantastic shots George   Really love the B&W landscape shot.  Did you have to get them printed in order to enter?


----------



## George Farmer (26 Aug 2009)

Thanks, guys!!

Steve - Yes mate.  I printed them out myself on my Canon Pixma IP4600 - awesome printer for the Â£.


----------



## CeeBee (26 Aug 2009)

George - what a brilliant achievement - and well deserved!

Congratulations


----------



## George Farmer (26 Aug 2009)

CeeBee said:
			
		

> George - what a brilliant achievement - and well deserved!
> 
> Congratulations


Thanks mate!


----------



## Themuleous (26 Aug 2009)

Lovely photos, looks like a bit to much PS for my taste in a few (I could be wrong though )

Are you going to enter the BBC countryfile photo comp?  If not could I enter the dandelion head on your behalf?

Sam


----------



## Fred Dulley (26 Aug 2009)

Well done. George.
You must be chuffed, mate.


----------

